# Hawk's meet results 12/5/15



## chicken_hawk (Dec 6, 2015)

So, Friday I traveled four and a half hours to Southern MO to compete in a Raw meet. Weigh in's were at 6:00 and I did not cut weight so I was 284. Apparently I have gotten pretty soft. Nonetheless, this meet was to test and see were I was at with a bum shoulder I have been rehabbing and to decide how to proceed from here. I am not super passionate about it, but I do like having my lifts made official and like to have a reason to improve aka a goal to strive for. Anyway, we arrived at the meet sight around 9:00 for a rules briefing which was held at a gym to it was a tight fit. The meet had 50 lifters with at least 15 ladies which was a surprise to me, but the more the merrier...not. The meet drug on till 7:00 PM, the third flight which I was in started deadlifts at 6:00, by which time I was tired and hungry. Really, I just wanted to go home by then as did all of everyone else.

So, if you haven't kept up with things I will give a brief update and then go into each lift. First and foremost I have been nursing a bum shoulder for a long time now. Really, most of my life. I have had bad posture, bad form and muscle imbalances in my right shoulder which have lead to one minor injury to another and another and so on. So, while I have benched more my goal was simply to break 400 without pain. Mission accomplished! Still plenty of work to for this man in his low forties, but a positive sign. The other thing is that for no other reason than I don't like them I didn't deadlift all summer. Not good I know, but a lesson learned.

All that being said here were my lifts.

Squat (belt and wraps):
1st 575-smoked it.
2nd-600 smoked it.
3rd-625 got red lighted for shaking on descent...a first for me, but I do that.

Bench (the bench seamed like it was covered in wax paper and was slippery as heck):
1. 365-smooth
2. 390-fast
3. 405 fast...had more, but I hit my goal.

Deadlift (this was a crap shoot. I rarely went above 500 in training as I didn't have it)
1. 500-easy
2. 550-fas
3. 580-fast. I should have gone 600 for a 1600 total.

Total:1585
Final thoughts and future plans: Overall, this is my best total, but my bodyweight was really high. I also played it conservative as I was just feeling everything out. At this point I have no meet plans, but will start block style periodization just the same. I will start by cutting weight and working on mobility for a few months. I want to give my shoulder and hips some attention and get my weight back down to around 265 or so. I need some time to let my mind rest and build my base. I will likely compete again, but don't want to thing about it again.

Hawk


----------



## MattG (Dec 6, 2015)

Hell yeah bro, impressive! So where did you place if you dont mind me asking?


----------



## ParanoidFitness (Dec 7, 2015)

Bum shoulder??? What type of injury?
Those are really good numbers for someone with a shoulder injury.
As far as being soft, what is BF right now?
Again, for having a shoulder injury, nice numbers...Bravo.


----------



## The Grim Repper (Dec 7, 2015)

Nice work CW!  :headbang:


----------



## 101st Ranger (Dec 7, 2015)

Solid numbers brother!

Good job, be proud!


----------



## rangerjockey (Dec 7, 2015)

Nice job CH,well done


----------



## BigBob (Dec 7, 2015)

Very immpressive. Even after a long day.


----------



## psych (Dec 7, 2015)

Good job


----------



## chicken_hawk (Dec 8, 2015)

MattG said:


> Hell yeah bro, impressive! So where did you place if you dont mind me asking?



I won the 308's  and the masters and had the third highest total. There was a beast in the 220's who totaled mid 1800's and my friend who totaled 1760 in the 275's. I am a mid of the road open lifter at best, but a really competitive master's lifter.

The guys you see on youtube are really rare and the best on the planet. For average state meet level lifter I do alright.

Also, keep in mind there is a shit ton difference between a "gym" lift and one on the platform. Pler's say, it doesn't count unless it's at a meet.

Thanks for asking,
Hawk


----------



## chicken_hawk (Dec 8, 2015)

ParanoidFitness said:


> Bum shoulder??? What type of injury?
> Those are really good numbers for someone with a shoulder injury.
> As far as being soft, what is BF right now?
> Again, for having a shoulder injury, nice numbers...Bravo.



I struggle with upper cross syndrome, so basically it is a mobility/stability issue. I fail the wall and pencil test big time. So, basically I stuggle setting my shoulders then my arm shakes and I strain my pec and rotators constantly. I have no tendon/ligament issues which is good. I just have nagging pain, a minefield of trigger points in my teres, traps and rhomboids and have to constantly roll out my pecs as well.

Hawk


----------



## lycan Venom (Dec 8, 2015)

Man, thats bad ass. Keep up the hard work hawk.


----------



## custom creation (Dec 8, 2015)

Nice work Hawk!  For future reference, throw some chalk on the bench. I did my first meet in 97' and it was horrific. The first lift I concentrated more on not sliding off the bench. Apparently gyms will use furniture polish on them to shine them. A veteran told me to throw chalk all over it. Although it was frowned on I won the meet and set my first state record with many more to come. I was 220lbs, 6.5% bf and went 460 raw. I stayed with it until 2007 until I went to a major meet that most of you go to every year and I ripped my labrum. I had a 2.5 inch tear. I went into surgery for 7 hours. Currently I still go heavy but not to full potential as I have severe arthritis in the right shoulder. Those are great numbers. Keep up te great work!

Bear


----------



## squatster (Dec 8, 2015)

Thanks for posting the numbers and every thing
You are an inspectionan


----------



## psych (Dec 8, 2015)

chicken_hawk said:


> I won the 308's  and the masters and had the third highest total. There was a beast in the 220's who totaled mid 1800's and my friend who totaled 1760 in the 275's. I am a mid of the road open lifter at best, but a really competitive master's lifter.
> 
> The guys you see on youtube are really rare and the best on the planet. For average state meet level lifter I do alright.
> 
> ...



This is very true!


----------



## chicken_hawk (Dec 8, 2015)

custom creation said:


> Nice work Hawk!  For future reference, throw some chalk on the bench. I did my first meet in 97' and it was horrific. The first lift I concentrated more on not sliding off the bench. Apparently gyms will use furniture polish on them to shine them. A veteran told me to throw chalk all over it. Although it was frowned on I won the meet and set my first state record with many more to come. I was 220lbs, 6.5% bf and went 460 raw. I stayed with it until 2007 until I went to a major meet that most of you go to every year and I ripped my labrum. I had a 2.5 inch tear. I went into surgery for 7 hours. Currently I still go heavy but not to full potential as I have severe arthritis in the right shoulder. Those are great numbers. Keep up te great work!
> 
> Bear



Great advice and we have never chalked out backs as much as on that bench. We were covered, fortunately I bench pretty flat backed so it was ok. Not good, but ok.

That sucks about that tear, sounds like you had a future setting records. I would love if you post some advice...any for shoulder health or benching in general.

Thanks,
Hawk


----------



## ParanoidFitness (Dec 8, 2015)

chicken_hawk said:


> I struggle with upper cross syndrome, so basically it is a mobility/stability issue. I fail the wall and pencil test big time. So, basically I stuggle setting my shoulders then my arm shakes and I strain my pec and rotators constantly. I have no tendon/ligament issues which is good. I just have nagging pain, a minefield of trigger points in my teres, traps and rhomboids and have to constantly roll out my pecs as well.
> 
> Hawk



Are you stretching? 
How's the flexibility? Maybe some yoga (don't laugh).

4 Poses for Upper Crossed Syndrome

Some stuff here that you most likely already know:

Avoid upper cross syndrome and maintain rotator cuff stability


----------



## Ogre (Dec 9, 2015)

Way to go, looks like you did good for an older guy.lol.I'm still sitting at home waiting to be able to lift more than 20# after having surgery.


----------



## custom creation (Dec 9, 2015)

chicken_hawk said:


> Great advice and we have never chalked out backs as much as on that bench. We were covered, fortunately I bench pretty flat backed so it was ok. Not good, but ok.
> 
> That sucks about that tear, sounds like you had a future setting records. I would love if you post some advice...any for shoulder health or benching in general.
> 
> ...



Hawk,
  I lifted heavy everyday. The biggest reason for the tear was of my own ignorance. I allowed my body to out grow everything underneath the muscle. I always spend 15 minutes before every workout with a broom handle stretching rotator and shoulders.
  I actually have many records in mainly bench press and squat. I was never much of a dead lifter. I to bench with a flat back. That is primarily because that's how many of us were taught growing up. I made up for it with my massive triceps. 
  5 time world champion in 5 weight classes Ron Palmer told me that I had the strongest tris he had ever seen. To me that was quite a compliment, so I used that and continued on doing flat back. These days I am 44 years old and I use heat patches for 1 hour on each shoulder before heavy work out. It makes a huge difference.
If you have any more questions I would love to help!

Bear


----------



## chicken_hawk (Dec 10, 2015)

ParanoidFitness said:


> Are you stretching?
> How's the flexibility? Maybe some yoga (don't laugh).
> 
> 4 Poses for Upper Crossed Syndrome
> ...



Thanks man, I'll take any advice I can get.

Hawk


----------



## chicken_hawk (Dec 10, 2015)

Ogre said:


> Way to go, looks like you did good for an older guy.lol.I'm still sitting at home waiting to be able to lift more than 20# after having surgery.



 Well, at least you know what your doing and can get back quick. Hopefully, this will be your last surgery as well.

Hawk


----------



## chicken_hawk (Dec 10, 2015)

custom creation said:


> Hawk,
> I lifted heavy everyday. The biggest reason for the tear was of my own ignorance. I allowed my body to out grow everything underneath the muscle. I always spend 15 minutes before every workout with a broom handle stretching rotator and shoulders.
> I actually have many records in mainly bench press and squat. I was never much of a dead lifter. I to bench with a flat back. That is primarily because that's how many of us were taught growing up. I made up for it with my massive triceps.
> 5 time world champion in 5 weight classes Ron Palmer told me that I had the strongest tris he had ever seen. To me that was quite a compliment, so I used that and continued on doing flat back. These days I am 44 years old and I use heat patches for 1 hour on each shoulder before heavy work out. It makes a huge difference.
> ...



First,  thanks for the advice.  That is something simple I can do to aid me and I like simple. Truthfully,  I lack external rotation so squatting hurts me more than benching. I think building my tri's would help as well which I have already written into my plan.

I am also glad to hear I am not the only one who stretches before he benches. If I don't I can get the right ROM.

Bear, whatndo you do for rotator and upper back work?

Hawk


----------



## MilburnCreek (Dec 10, 2015)

Holy fuck.  You're my hero...


----------



## chicken_hawk (Dec 11, 2015)

MilburnCreek said:


> Holy fuck.  You're my hero...




Ha ha, I have never been anyone's hero before LOL. But, seriously thank you for the kind words. Much like yourself I am still making progress into middle age. :headbang:


Hawk


----------



## custom creation (Dec 17, 2015)

Hawk,
  I do alot of resistance training on the cable machine for rotator. Mainly doing lateral raises front, side and lateral pull downs.
  For upper back and shoulders I do heavy shrugs, dumbell shoulder presses, seated rows up high, individual dumbell pulls, frontal lat pull downs, reverse cable crossovers high, I also do my own exercise where I will use inverted leg sled and 45 degree shoulder presses

Bear


----------



## chicken_hawk (Dec 19, 2015)

custom creation said:


> Hawk,
> I do alot of resistance training on the cable machine for rotator. Mainly doing lateral raises front, side and lateral pull downs.
> For upper back and shoulders I do heavy shrugs, dumbell shoulder presses, seated rows up high, individual dumbell pulls, frontal lat pull downs, reverse cable crossovers high, I also do my own exercise where I will use inverted leg sled and 45 degree shoulder presses
> 
> Bear



Thanks boss! I have incorporated some of the exercises as well as others into a two month mobility routine. Actually its the Neanderthal No More Routine by Eric Cressey over at T Nation.

Hawk


----------



## slide (Dec 30, 2015)

A little late, but great job hawk...yeah, not too shabby for a guy in his 40's...impressive to say the least. 

-s


----------



## chicken_hawk (Dec 31, 2015)

slide said:


> A little late, but great job hawk...yeah, not too shabby for a guy in his 40's...impressive to say the least.
> 
> -s



Thanks slide, these days I play for pride.

Hawk


----------



## dozisthebeast (Feb 3, 2016)

I love your comment about gym lifts being so different from competition lifts, I've never done a comp personally, but have trained with powerlifters off and on for a long time, and they taught me all about form, how to make a real lift. Someday I'd really like to do a meet, not that I have any intentions of winning one lol, just have wanted to for years, but for one reason or another never made it happen. Congrats on your lifts brother!


----------



## chicken_hawk (Feb 9, 2016)

dozisthebeast said:


> I love your comment about gym lifts being so different from competition lifts, I've never done a comp personally, but have trained with powerlifters off and on for a long time, and they taught me all about form, how to make a real lift. Someday I'd really like to do a meet, not that I have any intentions of winning one lol, just have wanted to for years, but for one reason or another never made it happen. Congrats on your lifts brother!



Thanks man I appreciate it. You should do one sometime, good people, good experience and when your old and gray you can brag on it to your gran kids lol.

Hawk


----------



## ELIMINATOR (Mar 1, 2018)

Great lifts! You have any meets coming up?


----------



## squatster (Mar 1, 2018)

It would be great to have chickenhalk back on the site.


----------



## striffe (Apr 16, 2018)

squatster said:


> It would be great to have chickenhalk back on the site.



I wonder what happened to him. I used to enjoy his posts.


----------



## squatster (Apr 16, 2018)

striffe said:


> I wonder what happened to him. I used to enjoy his posts.


We need to dig some of his old posts out


----------



## aon1 (Apr 17, 2018)

striffe said:


> I wonder what happened to him. I used to enjoy his posts.



Seems like I seen him on one of the other boards awhile back, maybe MC but can't remember for sure ...I could be wrong to


----------

